# How sinful are you? Quiz.



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

My deadly sins:
Envy: 80%

Gluttony: 80%

Sloth: 80%

Greed: 60%

Wrath: 60%

Pride: 40%

Lust: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 57%

You will die at the hands of a jealous lover. How ironic.

Lmao!!!

http://www.blogthings.com/howsinfulareyouquiz/


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

This quiz was pointless..... (sorry!) - but the poles made no sense.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lust: 40%

Envy: 20%

Gluttony: 20%

Pride: 20%

Sloth: 20%

Wrath: 20%

Greed: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 20%

You'll die while in the throws of passion - the best way to go.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

_Sloth: 100%

Envy: 60%

Gluttony: 40%

Greed: 40%

Lust: 20%

Pride: 20%

Wrath: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 40%

You will die while sleeping - and no one will notice._

LOL

OH LAWRD

I AM SO LAZY


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Sloth: 80%

Envy: 60%

Gluttony: 40%

Greed: 40%

Lust: 20%

Pride: 0%

Wrath: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 34%

*You will die with your hand down your underwear, watching Star Trek.*

:lol


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Sloth: 80%

Gluttony: 60%

Lust: 40%

Pride: 20%

Envy: 0%

Greed: 0%

Wrath: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 29%

You will get bugs, because you're too lazy to shoo them off. And then you'll die.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

lol quick

SOMEONE ELSE GET 100% LAZY
;3;


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Envy: 100%

Gluttony: 100%

Greed: 100%

Lust: 100%

Pride: 100%

Sloth: 100%

Wrath: 100%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 100%

You will die a boring death. While dying, you will be jealous of those who die dramatic deaths.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Gluttony: 80%

Greed: 80%

Lust: 80%

Envy: 60%

Sloth: 60%

Pride: 20%

Wrath: 20%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 57%

You'll die from food poisoning - and then the natives will feast on your fatty limbs.

:| Lol.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I was only able to click 2 of those, lol.



> Sloth: 40%
> 
> Envy: 0%
> 
> ...


Aww man, looks like I'll have to change my ways if I ever want to end up in hell.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Pride: 100%

Sloth: 100%

Envy: 60%

*How do u find such interesting quiz..i love it...*

Greed: 60%

Lust: 60%

Wrath: 60%

Gluttony: 40%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 69%

You will die from faulty botox injection.


----------



## TmastermanT (Apr 8, 2012)

Gluttony: 60%

Envy: 20%

Sloth: 20%

Greed: 0%

Lust: 0%

Pride: 0%

Wrath: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 14%

You'll die choking on a cookie in bed.

(^^ who would have thought, choking on a cookie. I hope its a Oreo cookie .)


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Gluttony: 40%

Sloth: 40%

Envy: 20%

Pride: 20%

Greed: 0%

Lust: 0%

Wrath: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 17%

You'll die from a diabetic coma.


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

Sloth: 40%

Wrath: 40%

Envy: 0%

Gluttony: 0%

Greed: 0%

Lust: 0%

Pride: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 11%

You will die while sleeping - and no one will notice.

--

Fitting.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Wrath: 60%

Envy: 40%

Sloth: 40%

Greed: 20%

Lust: 20%

Pride: 20%

Gluttony: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 29%

You will die, but first you will turn into an evil robot.


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

Sloth: 80%

Envy: 40%

Wrath: 40%

Gluttony: 20%

Pride: 20%

Greed: 0%

Lust: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 29%

You will die with your hand down your underwear, watching Star Trek.

I dunt even liek Star Trek D:


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Gluttony: 40% Sloth: 40% Envy: 20% Greed: 20% Lust: 20% Wrath: 20% Pride: 0% Chance You'll Go to Hell: 23% You'll die choking on a cookie in bed.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sloth: 100%

Envy: 0%

Gluttony: 0%

Greed: 0%

Lust: 0%

Pride: 0%

Wrath: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 14%

You will die while sleeping - and no one will notice.

...I think I'm just depressed.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Gluttony: 80%

Sloth: 60%

Greed: 40%

Envy: 20%

Pride: 20%

Wrath: 20%

Lust: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 34%

You'll die from a diabetic coma.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Pride: 60%

Gluttony: 20%

Greed: 20%

Sloth: 20%

Wrath: 20%

Envy: 0%

Lust: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 20%

You will become famous - and subsequently killed by a stalker.


What the hell?! I got gluttony because I said if I was rich I'd eat at the finest restaurants! Uhm most definitely not, I would want to eat healthy and tasty food. This quiz sucks *hmph*:bah


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Gluttony: 100%

Envy: 80%

Sloth: 80%

Greed: 60%

Lust: 60%

Pride: 20%

Wrath: 20%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 60%

You'll die from a diabetic coma.

...I think I may have skewed the results by being really hungry while taking this. =P


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Envy: 80%

Sloth: 80%

Wrath: 80%

Gluttony: 60%

Greed: 40%

Lust: 40%

Pride: 20%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 57%

You will die at the hands of a jealous lover. How ironic.

Now what?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Sloth: 80%

Envy: 60%

Gluttony: 60%

Greed: 40%

Wrath: 40%

Lust: 20%

Pride: 20%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 46%

You will get bugs, because you're too lazy to shoo them off. And then you'll die.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

​ ​ Wrath: 60%

Greed: 40%

Envy: 20%

Pride: 20%

Sloth: 20%

Gluttony: 0%

Lust: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 23%

You will die, after conquering the world as an evil dictator.

Least I'll die as King hahahah.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Sloth: *100%*
Wrath: *80%*
Envy: *60%*
Gluttony: *60%*
Greed: *40%*
Lust: *40%*
Pride: *40%*

Chance You'll Go to Hell: *60%*

You will get bugs, because you're too lazy to shoo them off. And then you'll die.

Yeahh i'm going to go to Hell! :evil


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Sloth: 60%
Envy: 40%
Gluttony: 40%
Greed: 40%
Wrath: 20%
Lust: 0%
Pride: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 29%

You will get bugs, because you're too lazy to shoo them off. And then you'll die.

^ Sounds about right.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Sloth: 80%

Wrath: 60%

Envy: 40%

Greed: 40%

Lust: 40%

Gluttony: 20%

Pride: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 40%

You will die with your hand down your underwear, watching Star Trek.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Sloth: 80%
> 
> Wrath: 60%
> 
> ...


That actually made me laugh


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Well I am a Star Trek fan. At least my chances of not going to hell are pretty good.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Sloth: 80%

Wrath: 80%

Envy: 60%

Lust: 60%

Greed: 40%

Pride: 40%

Gluttony: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 51%

You will die with your hand down your underwear, watching Star Trek.


(my notes: Then I shall never watch Star Trek and thus become immortal)


----------



## VivaLaVida101 (Apr 18, 2012)

Sloth: 60%

Gluttony: 20%

Pride: 20%

Envy: 0%

Greed: 0%

Lust: 0%

Wrath: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 14%

You will get bugs, becauseyou're too lazy to shoo them off. And then you'll die.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Sloth: 80%
> 
> Wrath: 60%
> 
> ...


:lol:clap


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

" Envy: 80%

Sloth: 60%

Gluttony: 40%

Wrath: 40%

Greed: 20%

Lust: 20%

Pride: 20%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 40%

You will die in a duel."


I will die in a duel? What? Did I also get transported back to the Victorian Era somehow?  lol


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

*Your Deadly Sins*










Greed: 40%

Sloth: 40%

Wrath: 20%

Envy: 0%

Gluttony: 0%

Lust: 0%

Pride: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 14%

You will die love and feared by many. And you'll be buried in a tomb.

How Sinful Are You?

Blogthings: Free Quizzes for Everyone

Hmmmmmmm,Not bad


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Envy: 40%

Wrath: 40%

Lust: 20%

Gluttony: 0%

Greed: 0%

Pride: 0%

Sloth: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 14%

You will die a boring death. While dying, you will be jealous of those who die dramatic deaths.

=|


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

​
​ ​
Sloth: 100%

Wrath: 80%

Greed: 60%

Envy: 40%

Pride: 40%

Gluttony: 20%

Lust: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 49%

You will die with your hand down your underwear, watching Star Trek. 
(Well, I don't know about that... If I have zero lust, I don't know why my hand would be in my crotch... I also don't like Star Trek.)


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Apr 21, 2012)

​
​ ​
Sloth: 60%

Envy: 40%

Lust: 40%

Wrath: 40%

Gluttony: 0%

Greed: 0%

Pride: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 26%

You will get bugs, because you're too lazy to shoo them off. And then you'll die.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Gluttony: 60%

Sloth: 60%

Envy: 0%

Greed: 0%

Lust: 0%

Pride: 0%

Wrath: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 17%

You'll die from a diabetic coma. (Seems accurate. *goes to get cookies*)


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Sloth: 60%

Gluttony: 20%

Greed: 20%

Pride: 20%

Envy: 0%

Lust: 0%

Wrath: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 17%

You will get bugs, because you're too lazy to shoo them off. And then you'll die.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Greed: 60%

Sloth: 40%

Wrath: 20%

Envy: 0%

Gluttony: 0%

Lust: 0%

Pride: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 17%

You'll die in a shuttle crash, on your way to your resort on the moon.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Envy: 80%

Greed: 80%

Pride: 80%

Sloth: 80%

Wrath: 80%

Gluttony: 60%

Lust: 20%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 69%

You will die a boring death. While dying, you will be jealous of those who die dramatic deaths.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Envy: 20%

Gluttony: 20%

Lust: 20%

Pride: 20%

Sloth: 20%

Wrath: 20%

Greed: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 17%

You will die in a duel. :duel


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Sloth: 60%

Lust: 20%

Wrath: 20%

Envy: 0%

Gluttony: 0%

Greed: 0%

Pride: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 14%


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i was high in gluttony and sloth, no surprise there lol


----------



## jgentle (May 23, 2012)

Sloth: 80%

Pride: 40%

Envy: 0%

Gluttony: 0%

Greed: 0%

Lust: 0%

Wrath: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 17%

You will get bugs, because you're too lazy to shoo them off. And then you'll die.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I must live a boring life:


Greed: 20%

Sloth: 20%

Wrath: 20%

Envy: 0%

Gluttony: 0%

Lust: 0%

Pride: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 9%

You'll die in a castle, surrounded by servants.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Sloth: 60%

Wrath: 40%

Envy: 0%

Gluttony: 0%

Greed: 0%

Lust: 0%

Pride: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 14%

You will get bugs, because you're too lazy to shoo them off. And then you'll die.


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

Pride: 40%
Envy: 20%
Gluttony: 20%
Wrath: 20%
Greed: 0%
Lust: 0%
Sloth: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 14%

You will become famous - and subsequently killed by a stalker.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Sloth: 60%

Envy: 40%

Greed: 20%

Pride: 20%

Wrath: 20%

Gluttony: 0%

Lust: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 23%

*You will die with your hand down your underwear, watching Star Trek.*

I love it haha


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Sloth: 60%

Gluttony: 20%

Lust: 20%

Envy: 0%

Greed: 0%

Pride: 0%

Wrath: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 14%

You will get bugs, because you're too lazy to shoo them off. And then you'll die.

*Aw man! I should re-take the quiz... I'm no angel, and I never wanna be!*


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

*Your Deadly Sins*

Sloth: 60%

Gluttony: 40%

Envy: 20%

Greed: 20%

Lust: 20%

Pride: 20%

Wrath: 20%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 29%

You will get bugs, because you're too lazy to shoo them off. And then you'll die.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Lust: 60%

Envy: 40%

Sloth: 40%

Greed: 20%

Pride: 20%

Gluttony: 0%

Wrath: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 26%

*You'll die of a yet to be discovered STD.

*:lol But . . . but . . . I still have my v-card. :um


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Sloth: 100%

Wrath: 60%

Gluttony: 20%

Greed: 20%

Lust: 20%

Pride: 20%

Envy: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 34%

You will die while sleeping - and no one will notice.


Isn't BlogThings great?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Lust: 100%

Sloth: 100%

Envy: 80%

Greed: 80%

Wrath: 80%

Gluttony: 40%

Pride: 40%

*Chance You'll Go to Hell: 74%

You'll die of a yet to be discovered STD.*

I hope I at least have fun getting the STD.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Pride: 40%

Envy: 20%

Greed: 20%

Sloth: 20%

Wrath: 20%

Gluttony: 0%

Lust: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 17%

You will die from faulty botox injection.


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

Sloth: 80%
Gluttony: 60%
Greed: 40%
Envy: 20%
Pride: 20%
Wrath: 20%
Lust: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 34%

You will die while sleeping - and no one will notice.

LOL


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Envy: 100%

Lust: 80%

Wrath: 80%

Sloth: 60%

Pride: 40%

Gluttony: 20%

Greed: 20%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 57%

You will die in a duel. *(Awesome!)*


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Sloth: 80%

Wrath: 20%

Envy: 0%

Gluttony: 0%

Greed: 0%

Lust: 0%

Pride: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 14%

*You will die while sleeping - and no one will notice*

:cry


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Elad said:


> Lust: 100%
> 
> Sloth: 100%
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Sloth: 80%

Wrath: 40%

Greed: 20%

Envy: 0%

Gluttony: 0%

Lust: 0%

Pride: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 20%

You will die while sleeping - and no one will notice.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> Sloth: *100%*
> Wrath: *80%*
> Envy: *60%*
> Gluttony: *60%*
> ...


Envy: *100%*
Sloth: *100%*
Wrath: *80%*
Gluttony: *60%*
Greed: *60%*
Lust: *40%*
Pride: *20%*
Chance You'll Go to Hell: *66%*
You will die in a duel.

I've become more sinful :evil


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Sloth: 40%

Envy: 20%

Greed: 20%

Wrath: 20%

Gluttony: 0%

Lust: 0%

Pride: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 14%

You will die while sleeping - and no one will notice.

T_T


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

Envy: 20%

Gluttony: 20%

Greed: 20%

Lust: 20%

Pride: 20%

Sloth: 20%

Wrath: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 17%

You will die a boring death. While dying, you will be jealous of those who die dramatic deaths.

(this is so true, I would be jealous of that)


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Gluttony: 40%

Lust: 40%

Sloth: 20%

Wrath: 20%

Envy: 0%

Greed: 0%

Pride: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 17%

You'll die choking on a cookie in bed.

Damn I'm a horny guy lol


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain (Oct 3, 2010)

​
​
Gluttony: 100%

Sloth: 80%

Wrath: 60%

Greed: 20%

Lust: 20%

Envy: 0%

Pride: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 40%

You'll die choking on a cookie in bed.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Sloth: 100%

Envy: 0%

Gluttony: 0%

Greed: 0%

Lust: 0%

Pride: 0%

Wrath: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 14%

You will die with your hand down your underwear, watching Star Trek.

Only a 14% chance, i don't trust this site. :sus


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

> Sloth: 100%
> 
> Envy: 40%
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

Lust: 40%

Sloth: 40%

Envy: 20%

Gluttony: 0%

Greed: 0%

Pride: 0%

Wrath: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 14%

You'll die from overexertion. *wink*


----------



## iquitlife (Jul 7, 2014)

Sloth: 60%

Gluttony: 20%

Greed: 20%

Pride: 20%

Wrath: 20%

Envy: 0%

Lust: 0%

Chance You'll Go to Hell: 20%

You will die while sleeping - and no one will notice.


----------

